# My Buds!



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here are some pics of my P's..............I think it's been a year since i've posted pics of them!! Here you go..... Enjoy!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

.........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

..........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

.......


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

............


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

.............


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

........


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

..........


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

I cant wait till my buds get that big


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Those are some great colored fish you've got


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice p's


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

awesome p's. i might suggest that you're a trifle narcissistic though.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

There Still looking sweet as ever


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

they look great nice p,s men


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there looking good


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great colors!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice p's


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Very nice ps!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice caribes the are verry nice


----------

